# Towing Specs 1994 Gmc Extended Cab



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm in the process of buying a TT and leaning very heavely towards a Outback 25 RSS but can't find the towing capacity of my truck any where. I've towed a car trailer across the county and loaded it was about 5000 lbs and did that with no problems. TT Dealer also says it will be fine. But would feel better if I new what my specs were. I will be replacing Truck in a year or 2 so I want to buy right trailer know but I don't want to push current truck to hard. Current truck is a 1994 GMC Extended Cab 350 cid and automatic trans 3.73 rear gears with towing package and airbags in rear. Anbody know the answers. Also does anyone know what a good price is on this model outback I'm in California not far from S.F.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Driving Impressions
> 
> As mentioned, our Extended Cab Chevy Sportside Silverado came with the 5.7-liter 210-hp V8. This is the truck version of GM's ultra tried-and-true 350 CID and ranks as one of the most reliable, durable engines in the business. Coupled with the four-speed automatic transmission, this pickup had neck-snapping power. Traveling light, you must watch your speed because it tends to want to go fast. This power train gives you the ability to haul serious cargo and trailers. You have a towing capacity of 7,500 pounds and a cargo capacity of 1,736 pounds.


I got the preceding text from this page. BeepBeep.com

Don't know how accurate it is, but I believe those numbers are for a 4x2 truck.

As far as price, most folks will tell you, 25% off MSRP is a fair price. I think the westcoast is a little higher due to the transport costs.

Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm pulling a 21RS with a 2000 GMC Sierra Extended Cab. Has the very small 4.8L V8, and it pulls very nicely. The trick for me was getting the tow bars set right. The dealer suggested I pull the TT with the tow bars set on the 3rd chain link. It pulled like a hog. The whole way home from the dealer I was worrying about having to buy a new truck. Then I ran into a fellow Outbacker camping at Buggs Island and he told me to go up one to the 4th link. OMG what a difference! On the highway, I dont even know the camper is back there! Truck pulls perfectly!

Alan


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Alan

I like your Avatar.









Jim


----------

